# Dalmatian mollies turning black!



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

My male dalmatian mollies are turning black is this normal?


----------



## Nemo4 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes they turn all blak as they get older i think, however I'm not sure!


----------

